# Is this crab reef safe?



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

Tasmanian king crab..ouch



http://imgur.com/5BPZBlB


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

he looks like he'd be safe in my belly!


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

Flexin5 said:


> he looks like he'd be safe in my belly!


Some curried crab and dumplings &#128523;


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

fury165 said:


> Some curried crab and dumplings &#128523;


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

he's beautiful.
*nom nom*


----------

